# Medicaid EOB



## aechaney1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello I am a new coder,  I have a question about Medicaid EOBs at the end this is what it says : PROV ADJ CODE1 & FCN/OTHER IDENTIFIER: CT<128402
Can some please help me with this. Thank you


----------



## danskangel313 (Nov 15, 2016)

aechaney1 said:


> Hello I am a new coder,  I have a question about Medicaid EOBs at the end this is what it says : PROV ADJ CODE1 & FCN/OTHER IDENTIFIER: CT<128402
> Can some please help me with this. Thank you



I believe that's an adjustment due to capitation.


----------



## tpgrice (Mar 20, 2019)

*Prov adj code1 & fcn/other identifier : Cs*

My remit says " PROV ADJ CODE1 & FCN/OTHER IDENTIFIER : CS:8739588     AMT : -256.00 ".
I already know that is a $256 payment.  My question is: what does the 8739588 mean?  How do i know where the money should go.  For example, is it an incentive pmt?  Is it for a specific patient? Is it some sprt of capitation payment?


----------

